# Getting 100+ birds out of a jump



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

SnowMan10 said:


> The birds finally arrived this past weekend. On Monday morning, 4 of us jumped a pond and pulled 121 snows and 1 leg band. Wednesday jumped the same pond w/10 guys and pulled 236 including 5 banded birds. 2 collars, and 3 leg banded birds. Thursday 9 guys pulled 87 birds 1 leg band. This morning 22 crazies pulled 151 birds with no bands. All of this onn the same pond. You would think they would figure it out. Just thought yall would want to know they were migrating heavily during the middle of the week. Guessing around 15-20000 birds in a 30 mile area.


I have only been snow goose hunting for 2 years, and we have always done jump/pass shooting. The best we have ever done is about 20 out of a flock between 5 of us. I was wondering how in the world you get 121 or 236 birds out of a flock on one shoot!! Please let me know!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They are ground pounding them with their first shots. Also don't believe everything you read on the net.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh. I guess we've never done that before, and I don't think that I would. It seems like you'd have a lot of cripples doing that. I don't believe everything I hear, but i've seen quite a few reports in the last couple of years on this board of people getting these huge numbers of geese and I always wondered what I was doing wrong!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How could anyone be sure of what they are shooting when they whack that many birds in one jump.....seems to me it would be impossible!!!!


----------



## SnowMan10 (Feb 17, 2006)

CO


----------



## SnowMan10 (Feb 17, 2006)

Snows


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you clean and eat all of these birds too? I'd like some good recipes. I will start a new thread about goose recipes. Personally, I won't hunt anything i'm not going to eat, and as much as i love goose hunting, i'm trying to develop a taste for them!


----------



## SnowMan10 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, it takes a while


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

now that sounds good!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There are a bunch of recipes in the recipe forum too. I find myself bringing most of my birds to get processed nowadays...just too convenient to have them ready to eat while ice fishing. 

[siteimg]3647[/siteimg]


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I see he lacks to claim how many Canada's he kills in his flock shoot


----------



## SnowMan10 (Feb 17, 2006)

Now thats a good way to start rumors! Dont be a jealous fool! Actually the Canada population in our area is pretty low. The only Canadians we ever have are mostly locals. The snows stay segragated from them. If they didnt want you to kill numbers, they never would have issued the C.O., sorry I even posted!


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd like to get it on that kind of action just once. Decoying them is cooler than anything I've done in the field because there are so many but I think it would be pretty fun to pop over the top of a dam and just lay the wood to 'em. (Don't tell anyone I said that, though. I don't want to get hanged for even considering ground pounding those dirty SOB's)

Decoys are the only way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Here we go again :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ummmm that sausage looks good


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

snowkiller said:


> Here we go again :eyeroll:


And it will only get better when you start posting exact locations of where birds are! uke:


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

HEY PORK CHOP whats that supposed to mean


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It means you post exact locations of birds last spring and this fall. Who do you think your helping? A. They guys that have spent 100s scouting and numerous hours. B. The cyber scouters that wait for someone to post locations so they can go hop in their car and jump em out of the area or C. or your innerself feeling.

I am going with B and C cause you ain't helping the guys that are putting in the time and effort to find good areas to hunt.

Not sure I can make it any clearer for you.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

My grandpa told me a story about a time when he was hunting snow geese in about 1960 and he jumped a goose field and got 20 snow geese with just him shooting. WOW I don't know if I should believe him though it a good story though.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Last year I witnessed one of my friends shoot 49 in 7 shots by himself. We usually decoy hunt 100% of the time but this opportunity was to good to pass up. We were driving down a gravel road scouting for a feed field early in the morning and came across a group of snows roosted in the road ditch. It was snowing most of the night and we figured they just took refuge where ever they could find it. I dropped him off and he crawled down the opposite side of the ditch and came over the road gun blazing. It was a pretty sweet sight to see. Any way, that is the biggest jump I have ever been involved in.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey PORKCHOP What you want me to lie.My posts are accurate and I hope they help people find geese,If your going to lie what is this site for 8) 100s of hrs scouting Id like to see how much you spend scouting.If you dont want real reports Why are you on this site then.Ill show you my inner feelings :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I spend anywhere from 40 to 90 dollars a day during the hunting season between going to the hunt and scouting aftarwards. I usually am up by 0330 on days I hunt. I come home after I limit and if I ain't limited by 0930 or 1000 I make my way home. Spend some time with the family and then I am usually back out the door scouting for the next morning NLT 3PM. Anybody that hunts with me knows I put my time and $$$ into it and my birds are hard earned. I don't use spots posted on this site because I know it will be a zoo. I don't lie and I don't post where I hunt or where anyone else hunts. I share info and I do it discreatly like via PM with people that have earned the trust. I take guys out hunting and help out in many other ways. But I sure don't post "Hey I saw 100,000 geese exactly in this field. I don't do that because I know someone is probably scouting that area and planning to hunt it and I also am smart enough to know how many people view posts here just to get the secret spot. Its funny you never post anything about your Williston area. Its always places far from there. I know your looking for the Santa's Helper Award and you want a pat on the back. Its just too bad your screwing others over.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I really live in MINOT 0330 huh must be one of those boys north of Minot 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw you posted that somewhere but....


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I live in Minot in the fall and Williston in the summer


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Best of both worlds. Good fishing in the summer and good hunting in the fall.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

snowkiller said:


> Hey PORKCHOP What you want me to lie.My posts are accurate and I hope they help people find geese,If your going to lie what is this site for 8) 100s of hrs scouting Id like to see how much you spend scouting.If you dont want real reports Why are you on this site then.Ill show you my inner feelings :ticked:


I can tell you because I do see how much PorkChop puts into scouting. I don't just hear about what he did or how much he was scouting. I actually see him doing it. He 's the first one I've spent alot of time around that I think has actually earned that "Hardcore Waterfowler" sticker, and I told him so. I would imagine PorkChop is actually being alittle conservative with the amount he spends on gas to find birds. It's probably alot more.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dusty05 said:


> [It's probably alot more.


It is but it would be a lot less if I did not speed so much.


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey porkchop, so what about us college students that can't afford to drive everywhere scouting? Does that mean I am a bad person that I use this site to find out where the migration is? I just think its pathetic that what ever website I go to there is a bunch of guys pouting like little kids. 

Oh and by the way, I do scout and do hunt fields most of the time. But I do feel there is an acception with snow geese! Its not like its illegal to jump geese or even pass shoot them. Why do we have a spring conservation order? Oh wait thats right, TO BRING THE POPULATION DOWN!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I think it is about as pathetic as it gets when someone posts info trying to help others and some slimebag lurks and uses that info to their advantage. Esepcially when those slimebags never ever contribute any kind of help on the forum. Like lets say I post "Hey I have been watching 20,000 snows on 5th street here in Minot for the last 5 days and I am going to hunt them tomorrow." Then someone reads that and they show up there at midnight to beat the person to the field. It is about a 99% guarentee!! I guess if you post that info you deserve to have that happen to you but at the same time if I am driving down the HWY and see a massive feed I am not about to post it in the public because I know if I seen it then someone maybe scouting it or planning to hunt it. I have areas where there is a bunch of birds, maybe 5 or 6 groups hunting that area, then it gets posted about all the birds there and then over night its a zoo, and within two days the birds are gone.

I love the college excuse and no money. I know of plenty of college guys that get by just fine. The group out in GFs is a prime example. They got their stuff together. From what I can tell they make due with what they have and they learn quick. They know about where the birds will be and scout that area. Birds migration routes shift but not by huge amounts each year. I am not rolling in money but hunting is a priority to me so I save my money for that. I don't drink, party, smoke or waste money on stupid things. I live on a tight budget.

As far as your comments of jumping. I did not mention anything in this post about that. You wanna jump go a head. Its legal. Have fun doing it, don't shoot other species, don't screw anybody over and most importantly if you kill 200 birds in the process make sure they get ate up. Jumping ain't my style and most of the time I don't agree with it but to each their own

Bottom line its just my opinion about posting too much info and the results of it. I did it twice and learned my lesson. I know for a fact there are plenty of guys that agree with me but they won't post it up because they don't want the backlash. I don't care about that. I also know there are plenty of guys who disagree with me and think I am a assclown because of my opinion that is their right as well. Eiether way I am going to go out and enjoy myself in the field!! I don't live my life trying to be popular. Like I said its just my :2cents: It and 50 cents will get you a cup a coffee.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Lakerwaterfowler, you feel just how i do. I like going onto the waterfowl websites whether its this one, huntingsnows, or waterfowler.com but every page has adults whining about some kinda rule or regulation or why they think this is unethical or that is and they never want to do anything about it but complain to everyone. I do find some info on some things i want to know about but on every post someones gotta start up on some crap about how what they do is right and the way everyone else hunts is wrong. Sorry i could go on more but i need to walk away and play some pool. Good day fellas!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow Lance your kinda of hostile! oke: You may need to get out and kill some snows. 8)


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Internet scouters suck, plain and simple. I don't actually mind the guys that post up numbers of birds seen but not locations.

Example: On another site, guys were always complaining about no birds around yet. There were plenty of birds around, found a good feed area/roosting area in a very low-key spot. Spent time and gas money locating landowners and getting permission. Hunted the area and had good success never saw another hunter. Some guy opens his big mouth about how many birds he saw and gave away the location. Next morning the roost gets skybusted, guys cowboarding feed fields, and get lots of hunters glassing are spread. Hunters are now using the area more because some lurkers can't get off the net and find birds.

I don't mind telling people I know where I am seeing birds but to tell people on a public forum is NOT COOL. :******:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, this one spun out of control pretty quickly, now didn't it? Play nice or don't play here at all.

Apologies have been made, posts have been edited. I suppose we can open this one up again.

Keep it cool eh? The snows will be here soon enough and y'all can burn off that pent up angst from the winter.

Happy hunting.

Robert


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

for one i know all of you would ground pound thousands of snow geese in a bunch if you had the perfect opportunity... who wouldnt? and whats wrong with it... they are trying to thin them out so why not kill them with the chances... yes i have ground pounded em and ive dropped 34 in 7 shots by myself... and i do hunt with decoys and that is fun but i think ground pounding is fun too and just shooting into the flock and dropping tons... and when your shooting them in the air... you can tell at what spot to shoot in the groupd to not hit canadians because when you can see the difference and canadians are slower and the snows will be faster and shoot into the bigger group... its not that hard....

my .02


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

JoeBob I have to say that I am very very proud of you getting 34 birds in 7 shots. You should have whistled as you probably would have gotten more as I am told. Also Canada geese are easy to pick out from snows but its the juivie Specks that get mistaken for juivie blues.

Also if I had the opportunity to ground pound a million snows it would never happen so please and I do mean please don't say "all" you do it.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> Also if I had the opportunity to ground pound a million snows it would never happen so please and I do mean please don't say "all" you do it.


Well, that makes two of us cause I never have nor would I want to do that either.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

i love to decoy'em, dont get me wrong, but puttin a sneak on a big group of snows, especially a million is just a good time and a good way to get some new hunters into the pleasure of harvesting and eating such magnificent birds. Not to add that since they are so out of control that it wont hurt my feelings to put a poundin on them. As long as sneakin is legal im gonna do it if the chance comes around. We typically do our mornin shoot over dekes and then pick up and do a few sneaks on smaller groups in our area. Its a blast. But if you guys dont like sneakin then keep on blastn'em over dekes. What ever puts food on the table, gets ya away from everyay stress, gets your heart a poundin.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

how about we put a lock on this post. This site is for getting knowledge on game animals, not yellin at each other. I personally think this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

SNOWSNBLUES said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > Also if I had the opportunity to ground pound a million snows it would never happen so please and I do mean please don't say "all" you do it.
> ...


sooo your saying if you had the chance you wouldnt?
thats BS


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome to a waterfowl forum. I know how you feel but watch what you say. This forum has already been locked once because of me.

P.S. Get over it, gettin mad wont help anything.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

well i dont get what these peoples problems are... just because they dont do something they think its horrible for other people to do it so they say "o how can you do that" and all that other crap... when there is nothing wrong with it...


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

the world is full of whiners

some people just get off on puttin others down or by puting themselves on a pedestal. Just hunt hard and do it legally and if someone doesnt like it then you can show them your 200 birds you jumped and they can show you there 10 they shot over dekes. Then you can listen to them tell you how your unethical and bla bla bla bla bla. Good huntin joe bob and all other G-pounders, put them snows back in order and help save the tundra.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

thank you for stickin up for me... i agree.... ground pound all you want on snows for sure... there are way to many of them... and when there get to be too maany and they start dieing of a disease that makes them suffer... lets all give those decoys shooters a round of applause :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There are some topics that will always have a never ending argument, and the decoys vs. sneaking debate is definately one of them. I would bet there are VERY few if not any snow goose hunters who can honestly say they've never pulled a sneak at some point in their life. As long as everything is legal, enjoy the spring the best way you know how.

I think PorkChop said it best:



> Its legal. Have fun doing it, don't shoot other species, don't screw anybody over and most importantly if you kill 200 birds in the process make sure they get ate up. Jumping ain't my style and most of the time I don't agree with it but to each their own.


No personal attacks guys.


----------

